# Kona five-0 or giant stp for trail/dj???



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

I am looking at a bike for trails, with some uphills,and some moderate DJs. I am looking at the stock bike and am going to try to make as little changes as possible. Which one is better for this?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

whats the five-0?
spec list?

ive got an STP and its great at DJ's but havent ridden trails with it yet. if you go kona you should probably look into the shred, scrap, cowan etc jump bikes.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

check the kona site and look on 2008 bikes, it is a box in the middle of the page, it has a little more travel, which is what i want, but i am not sure because i havent ridden it yet


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

your being RREEAALLYY general with your riding style
if your going to do primerily hard tail trail riding with the occasional dj go for the 5 0
if not go for the STP
btw what kind of trails are they 
are they technical
lots of jumps and drops
other

you really cant go wrong with either


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

stp


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

stp


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

how about the norco hardtails?


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

shush neil u no nothing!

i say the kona cowan... in blue... cos it looks awesome. if the lacondeguys n john cowan use it, it has to be good


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the trails are relatively long and have some jumps and drops that arent too big and are all to transition. The biggest one is around 4 feet, if that, and the DJs are like some 10-20 foot tables and a mini superbooter that is like 4.5 feet tall. There are some uphills that arent that bad but they still are UPHILLS. I like to do stair gaps and some urban also.

also, where can you still find a baby blue cowan? i might want to look at those


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

makes me happy i decided to keep this bike! This bike Rocks.








I also have the STP, and they 'feel' more similar than different! Awesome. 
Both have same stem/bar, seat/crank/pedals, same fork. 
STP ends up about five pounds lighter, still, Not sure which is my favorite! 
The Five-O looks sweet man.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i disagree, the five-0's frame looks a bit weird IMO


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

for his ridding style ide say the five o
but if you decide you want to be more dj oreened the stp for shure

btw the five o is sick


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Kona for trail

Keep STP's on the jumps/street where they belong. 

Trail riding a STP was the most miserable experience.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ya, okay, thanks for the info, i was just thinking about the stp because it is still a hell of a lot easier to ride trails than my DH bike, but i am actually probably going to get the 2007 IH Yakuza Chimpira. What do you think about that? i can get it for 799$, so for the price is it a good deal?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the chimpera's are pretty good bikes. you're talking about the clay colored SS bike right? they arent the best at the skatepark, but they rip up the dirt. if the yakuza you're looking at has a spinner front fork, then no, its not worth it.

What size frame do you need? Performance bike has the 2006 Yakuza Bakuto for sale for $799.99 but only in a 15" (keep in mind, the 17" was huge) http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22319&subcategory_ID=3050

my 17" bakuto had like a 23.7" top tube. I think the 15" would still be much more flickable and comparable to any modern jump bike.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ya, the singlespeed one, you saw the right one, with the marz dropoffs on it. Ya i like the bakuto but it just doesnt look like a dj bike really, more of an XC/trail looking frame, but the chimpira, i like much better anyways and can test ride it beforehand. Thanks though


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Djponee said:


> ya, the singlespeed one, you saw the right one, with the marz dropoffs on it. Ya i like the bakuto but it just doesnt look like a dj bike really, more of an XC/trail looking frame, but the chimpira, i like much better anyways and can test ride it beforehand. Thanks though


the bakuto and the chimpera are the SAME FRAME  Bakuto/Chimpera/Sohon Bucho = Yakuza series FR hardtails.

Test ride the Chimpera, if you like it get the Bakuto.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

no, look on the IH site for 2007, it has a steeper downtube that goes straight into the swingarm, so it looks like an STP


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Djponee said:


> no, look on the IH site for 2007, it has a steeper downtube that goes straight into the swingarm, so it looks like an STP


first off, there is no "swingarm" this is a hardtail, not a FS bike.

second, the pictured chimpera is a 15" the pictured bakuto is a 17"

*they are the exact same frame, trust me, I've had both bikes.*

15" $799.99









17/19" frame (15 is only avalible) $799.99









year 2005 17" bakuto


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

that Iron Horse frame has 17.25 inch chainstays - that puts it strictly in trail league, no? You do see pros jibbing those frames tho - do they use it for slopestyle?


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

If you're still looking at the stp, IMO it makes an good trail bike, its a bit of a pain on the up hills because of the geo but with a 400mm seatpost you should be fine, once you point in down its pretty good. But then again its all ive even riden so i dont really know the difference.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> *they are the exact same frame, trust me, I've had both bikes.*


 ahh, my bad, it lokks different from the 3/4 angle, rather than sideways. still sick


----------

